# I' dont no were post this question



## TITT4TATT (Nov 20, 2006)

problem accessing menu-links items from techsupport homepage 

all the web links under the menu item titled "INFO CENTER" lead back to the home page?, I' can't get to those web pages?

I' tried all the the other menu items IE: site map, faq, quick links, view post, ect, and all those links work,this is the only one that doesn't link right?


I' have javascript enabled

FIREFOX 2.0

:4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It would appear to be happening to me too!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

all links loop except last 2


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have the same thing,, for me it is a firefox issue. If i go into internet explorer all is well. I suspect it has something to do with the last rounds of updates for firefox


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I am on IE6 and I have problems, what version IE is working?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I am using Firefox 1.5.0.8, all links do lead to homepage for the exception of the Security Center and CPanel Tutorials


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Same for me, using the same browser as Mrs. Geekgirl.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

IE7 is working fine for me


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Same as Done_Fishin; IE6 not working.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

IE7 is working fine for me, maybe it has something to do with the updated VB?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

That's been happening for at least 10 days or so. Happens to me in Opera 8.5. I think I referred to it in a PM to you Zaz, if that helps tracking it down based on time (maybe someone's trying to force an upgrade to IE7) :4-thatsba


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Same thing for Netscape...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I get the same thing here. I'm using Konqueror.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

looks like i need to go home and try this in safari tonite.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nope, FF2 aint working...


----------



## TITT4TATT (Nov 20, 2006)

o' humm bug ugg


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

it fails in safari as well, so it must be a bug, or the bb software is using new http calls that only ie7 knows.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay, now it isn't working in IE7 either. All but the last two loop back.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

IE7 still going strong here, gee I miss FF


----------



## TITT4TATT (Nov 20, 2006)

update-menu items still doesn't work


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So who should we be telling, who is it that isn't monitoring this thread and needs to know to be able to put it right ..


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I sent a PM to Jason.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Zaz beat me to it, I was just going to alert Jason :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

And Jason PMed me back it should be OK now; and it is on my end.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

All working now on my side, I'm using Netscape.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Okie dokie here.......FF


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

OK here too!
:4-cheers:
and now that it's fixed and we know what to do ... it'll never happen again...


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Opera 8.5 is working. Thanks be to Jasonray:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

And Zazula for PMing him, and TITT4TATT for noticing and pointing it out... :grin:


----------



## TITT4TATT (Nov 20, 2006)

*links still wont work IN-FX 2.0?*

the "info center" boot disk link works o'k

I' can get to the main boot disk page o'k this link
http://www.techsupportforum.com/view_bootdisk.htm

but if I' click on win98 or win98se links from main boot disk page I' get these error links pages? 

win98 link error page
http://www.techsupportforum.com/files/index.php?cid=2

win98se link error page
http://www.techsupportforum.com/files/index.php?cid=9


----------

